# Verslavingen > Roken >  Is zyban gevaarlijk?

## donny

heb vandaag zyban van mijn huisarts gekregen van mijn huisarts nu heb ik daar rare verhalen van gehoord is zyban wel veilig??

groeten

Donny

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Donny, 

Er zijn al meerdere topics over Zyban, misschien vind je daar wat nuttige informatie tussen. Een paar voorbeelden van topics zijn deze: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=213&highlight=zyban , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ighlight=zyban , http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11&highlight=zyban .

Als je bij de zoekbalk bovenaan je scherm intikt Zyban kun je zo over het hele forum zoeken naar posts welke over Zyban gaan.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

